# Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?



## sven_p (2. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche neue Brandungsruten, und mein Traum sind halt die obigen. Mit ihnen hab ich schonmal geangelt und ich denke das das doch sehr feine ruten sind.
Weiß jemand ob die noch neu zu bekommen sind?


----------



## Fishzilla (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*

Hallo Sven.
Ich wollte eigentlich die neue Serie holen.
Aber die "Farbe" schreckte mich ein wenig ab. Deswegen behalte ich noch die "alten" Stöcker.
Glaube aber nicht, das du die IM8 oder IM6 irgendwo noch als neu bekommst. 
Wenn die Farbe (Komisches Grün) dich nicht stört, solltest du auf jeden Fall die neueren anschauen.
Gut verarbeitet, Ringe und Rollenhalter komplett neu. Außerdem ist die neue schön dünn und leicht.
Sonst schau mal hier;
http://www.quoka.de/wassersport/angeln/cat_51_5106_5810_adresult_15036254.html


----------



## Fishzilla (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*

Oder hier.
http://www.quoka.de/wassersport/angeln/cat_51_5106_5810_adresult_15102305.html


----------



## Fishzilla (2. März 2008)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*

Oder hier.
Jetzt ist aber Schluss. Kaufen musst du selber.
http://www.sparsmart.com/c/result.jsp?cr=f&query=quantum+world+champion


----------



## Koschi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*

Die WC II gab es in 2 Ausführungen: als IM6, weich, eher eine normale Rute wie seinerzeit die Daiwa Surf Swing und die Ausführung IM8, sehr steif ("harter Knüppel"), gute Weiten möglich, tolle Dorsch-Rute, man bekam auch große Dorsche in weiter Entfernung gut vom Boden hoch. Mit Monofil erst ab 170g aufladbar, perfekt mit 180g, mehr als 210g machte mir Angst. Für gedrehte Schnur aber eher nicht geeignet.

Die IM8 ist m.E. die einzige Rute, nach der sich ein Umsehen auch heute noch lohnen könnte. Die IM6 lohnt nicht, da gibt es heute viele, viele bessere (günstige) Ruten.

Achte auf die Ringe beim Gebrauchtkauf! Die ersten beiden Ringe sind klappbar, man konnte sie "krumm" werfen und die "Keramik"-Einlagen in den Ringen konnten herausfallen. Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung gut! Ein Freund fischt unsere Alten, gibt die aber nicht mehr her!

Die WC III Unlimited ist nun gar keine Alternative! Da gibt es wahrlich viel bessere neue Ruten, m.E. eigentlich JEDE Shimano z.B., angefangen bei der Beastmaster!


----------



## Fishzilla (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*

Hallo Koschi.
Ich finde die IM6 härter wie die IM8. Zumindest im oberen Teil.
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, renne ich auf dem Dachboden und vergleiche diese.
Mit den Sic-Ringen sind bis Dato keine Probleme aufgetreten, Ringe sind auch leicht von Haus aus oval. Mein Kollege hat die IM6, bis heute auch keine Probleme mit gehabt.
Sind die neuen WC III wirklich so schlecht? Hast du mit denen mal gefischt?
Wäre dann ja ein Rückschritt. Schade.
Mir wurden vor kurzen Brandungsruten von Daiwa angeboten. Die Dinger waren Dunkelblau.
Aber wie die sind? Keine Ahnung.|kopfkrat


----------



## sven_p (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*

Vielen Dank für die raschen antworten.
Hmm, seitdem ich die getestet hab, das war die härtere, gabs für mich keine andere Brandungsrute mehr:k
Aber ich denke ich erweitere meinen Horizont noch ein bisschen und nehme ein paar mehr Ruten mit ins Rennen. Mein allzu rares Geld will nämlich gut angelegt sein

Aber auf jedenfall ist das mal eine wirklich feine Rute!


----------



## Brassenwilli (4. März 2008)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*



sven_p schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche neue Brandungsruten, und mein Traum sind halt die obigen. Mit ihnen hab ich schonmal geangelt und ich denke das das doch sehr feine ruten sind.
> Weiß jemand ob die noch neu zu bekommen sind?



Du hast ne PN


----------



## skolkoremi (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*

Hi Freunde,

suche Zebco Worldchampion II. Angebote an : Skolkoremi@googlemail.com

Petri.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*



skolkoremi schrieb:


> Hi Freunde,
> 
> suche Zebco Worldchampion II. Angebote an : Skolkoremi@googlemail.com
> 
> Petri.



Mach deinen eigenen Thread auf du Made :m


----------



## XDorschhunterX (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zebco world champion II noch zu bekommen?*

Wer noch eine IM8 sucht, ich habe noch eine nagelneue Rute im Bestand, bei Interesse PM an mich!


----------

